# Wasser zu basisch



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

Hallo,
da ich einige Probleme mit meinem Teichwasser habe, bin ich heute losgefahren und habe mir Wassertests gekauft. Laut diesem Test ist die Karbonathärte vollkommen in ordnung nur beim PH zeigt er mir an der er viel zu basisch ist. Was bedeutet das nun  Ich meine was kann ich nun unternehmen damit ich in einen PH neutralen Bereich komme? So wie ich das gelesen habe im Netz ist eine basischer Berecih nicht gerade gut für meinen Teich oder? Würde mich freunen wenn mir jemand sagen könnte was ich nun tun muss und vielleicht kann mir auch jemand sagen warum mein Teich so aus dem Ruder ist. Habe ca 12ooo Liter und einen 3 Kammer Außenbiofilter am laufen. In dem Teich sind ca 20 Goldfische. Der Teich ist am Ufer bepflanzt und ca 3 Jahre alt. 

Würde mich freuen wenn Ihr mir und meinem Teich helfen könntet.

Viele Grüße Volker


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Hi,

wie hoch ist denn der pH-Wert? Hast Du Unterwasserpflanzen und/oder Fadenalgen? Hast Du einen Bachlauf, Springbrunnen oder eine Belüftung?

LG Ronny


----------



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Hallo,
ich habe ein paar Unterwasserpflanzen ( keine Ahung wie die heißen) Eine Seerose und coulors u.s.w. Ich habe einen kleinen Wasserfall und extra noch einen 2. Bachlauf. wie genau nun der PH Wert ist kann ich nicht sagen da ich solche Reagenzen von Söll gekauft habe ( was anderes gibt es hier nicht ) Da sind verschiedene Farbpunkte drauf und ich bin da ganz unten von der Farbe her....


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Hallo

für eine Wertung wären wichtig

mehrfache exakte Messungen früh und abends 
und 
eine Bewertung des Teiches ,
der anderen Wasserwerte NO2 , NO3 ,KH , GH
des Besatzes
der Sichttiefe usw. 



mfG


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Es ist natürlich ein Problem, wenn der Wert nicht genau bekannt ist. 7,8 ist auch basisch aber völlig in Ordnung. Interessant wäre der pH-Wert Deines Leitungswassers. Recherchiere mal im I-Net. Jeder Wasserversorger hat seine Analysedaten veröffentlicht. Auch der genaue KH-Wert ist interessant. Wenn der relativ niedrig ist, dann kann es gut sein, dass Du mit dem Geplätscher Deines Wasserfalls zu viel CO2 austreibst und dadurch den pH-Wert erhöhst. Aber ohne genauen Werte ist das leider reine Spekulation...

LG Ronny


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

hallo Volker 

hier ist mal der link zu deinem wasserversorger; http://www.wv-sl.de/wasseranalyse.php


----------



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Hallo zusammen,
erstmal vielen Dank für eure antworten 

Der Link ist sehr interessan! Sichttiefe habe ich bei Sonnenschein ca 1,2 Meter. Da der Teich 1,6 Meter tief ist kann ich also den Grund nicht sehen. Diese Ganzen Werte zu messen übersteigt meine Fähigkeit doch um ein weites würde ich sagen.... :beten Mein teich wird nur mit Stadwasser und eben durch Regen gefüllt. ist es nun eine Katastrophe wenn der Teich so basisch ist oder wie muss ich das verstehen? Was für Auswirkungen hat das für meine Fisch und Pflanzen?

Grüße Volker


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

wie basisch ist er denn ?
zu welcher Urzeit ?
gibt´s Fotos ?
wie ist den die KH die ok.ist


----------



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Ich sag ja das ich nur eine Farbskala habe und dannach bin ich im absolut untersten Bereich. KH ist laut diesem Test ok.

Soetwas ist das:

http://www.ebay.de/itm/Soll-pH-Schnelltest-pH-Test-fur-den-Teich-/300658614423?pt=de_haus_garten_tierbedarf_fische&hash=item4600a66097


----------



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Achso gemessen habe ich bei Sonne um ca 14o Uhr


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Fotos vom Teich ! 

das Messspielzeug ist bekannt


----------



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Habe mir schon fast gedacht das die Röhrchen nichts taugen nachdem ich Eure Antworten gelsen hatte... Ich mache morgen mal Bilder von meinem Teich! Muss nun leider zum Arzt!

Danke Euch - Grüße Volker


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Ich empfehle Dir das Combiset von JBL. Da solltest Du einmal investieren. 

LG Ronny


----------



## mitch (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

hi volker,

und hier der link zu deiner örtlichen Tierhandlung 

http://www.zoohaus-thiele.de/index.html 

die haben höchstwahrscheinlich bessere Wassertests


----------



## hunny (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*



mitch schrieb:


> hi volker,
> 
> und hier der link zu deiner örtlichen Tierhandlung
> 
> ...



Habe Dir dazu eine PN geschickt!

Grüße Volker


----------



## karsten. (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Die nächste Frage ist :
was willst Du tun 
wenn möglicherweise "Messwerte" aus dem Ruder laufen  ?

Gern erinnere ich mich an [URL='https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/posts/21/]diesen Tread [/URL]

das ganze Thema Button rechts oben  
für die Zeit nach dem Arzt


----------



## neuemmendorfer (28. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Der verlinkte Beitrag ist ja recht interessant, aber ich erhebe Einspruch!

Wenn der pH über den Tag ansteigt, dann ist die KH zu niedrig und er kann gegensteuern. Ist der pH stabil hoch, dann kann er testen, ob der Wasserfall Einfluss darauf hat. Das geht aber nunmal nur mit Messungen.

LG Ronny


----------



## karsten. (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

kein Problem 

wenn man messen kann und dann belastbare Werte in Zusammenhang aller Komponenten interpretieren kann .


mfG


----------



## nik (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Hallo zusammen,



neuemmendorfer schrieb:


> Wenn der pH über den Tag ansteigt, dann ist die KH zu niedrig und er kann gegensteuern. Ist der pH stabil hoch, dann kann er testen, ob der Wasserfall Einfluss darauf hat. Das geht aber nunmal nur mit Messungen.


Wenn ich so etwas lese, dann muss ich doch mal die pH-Abhängigkeit sowohl von der Karbonahärte als auch vom Kohlendioxid erwähnen. Dass der CO2-Gehalt über den Tag erheblich schwanken kann (z.B. Pflanzen verbrauchen es nicht unerheblich), setze ich als bekannt voraus und wenn der CO2-Gehalt schwankt, dann natürlich auch der pH-Wert. Es ist also eine Frage der Umstände, die hier in keiner Form angesprochen wurden, aber grundsätzlich sind pH-Schwankungen völlig normal. - Und  der pH muss nicht durch eine höhere KH (auf unerwünscht höherem Niveau) stabilisiert werden!  

Der wünschenswerte neutrale pH begründet sich in der besseren Verfügbarkeit der Nährstoffe. Das meint jetzt mal nicht die ständig durchgenudelten Makronährstoffe N/P/K sondern die pH-abhängige Pflanzenverfügbarkeit der Spurenelemente(SE). Der günstigste pH ist für die  verschiedenen SE unterschiedlich und ein guter Kompromiss für eine allgemeine gute Verfügbarkeit ist ein pH-Bereich von 6,3 -7. Wer das diskutieren will, sucht vorher im Netz mit den Stichworten "Nährstoffverfügbarkeit pH". Das steht auch eindeutig im Netz. (*)
Um die Kh noch abzufiedeln, wegen deren Wirkung auf den pH sind höhere Werte ungünstig. Ein weiterer Punkt ist, die meisten Pflanzen wachsen bei (sogar sehr) niedriger KH besser. Auch wieder nur eine Tendenz, die sich nicht zur Verallgemeinerung eignet. Trotzdem lässt sich als Hausnummer für einen grundsätzlich günstigen Bereich eine KH von 2-7 °dH nennen. Wieder der wichtige Hinweis, hat es eine KH von 20 und es funktioniert, dann ist nichts zu tun! Hat es eine KH <1 und es fünktioniert, ist auch nichts zu tun! Zur Labilität von Systemen wird immer wieder das gleiche wiederholt, ist aber auch nur ein Teil der Ursachen, die zu einem stabilen/instabilen System führen.  

Es gibt eine eindeutige Praxis,  Pflanzenwachstum funktioniert in weiteren Bereichen als es solches "Wissen"(*) meinen machen könnte! Die vom TE gelieferten Informationen sind für eine Beurteilung völlig unbrauchbar und ich habe mich als erstes gefragt, wo ist denn das Problem zur Messung . . . 

Da es obig geschriebenem gemäß unsinnig ist von einem Messwert automatisch auf ein resultierendes Problem zu schließen, genauso wenig wie ein für unpassend gefundener Wert zwangsläufig die Ursache für ein Problem ist, ist der sinnvolle Weg immer die Problembeschreibung - wenn denn eins da ist - und dann erst nach möglichen Ursachen zu suchen. 

Mit freundlichem Gruß
Nik


----------



## Limnos (29. Mai 2013)

*AW: Wasser zu basisch*

Hi Volker

Lass das Messen sein. Beobachte lieber die Fische oder Pflanzen. Wenn alles gut läuft, dann ist Messen eher kontraproduktiv, vor allem, wenn Werte dabei rauskommen, die Dir nichts sagen.
Wenn Du nicht in einer total verseuchten Gegend lebst, dann sind Regen und Leitungswasser als Kombination schon in Ordnung. Sollte der Regen zu sauer sein, wird er durch leicht basisches Leitungswasser ( ist wegen der Kupferrohre so eingestellt) eine gute Mischung ergeben. Schädigung der Teichtiere durch Entgleisung der chemischen Parameter ist eine äußerst seltene Sache, häufiger ist schon falscher Aktionismus durch fehlerhafte oder fehlgedeutete Messungen die Ursache für Probleme.

MfG.
Wolfgang


----------

